

Government report: Data mining doesn't work well - martinsz
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10059987-38.html

======
ntoshev
I don't think there are enough cases of terrorism to be able to apply data
mining to this problem. There just isn't enough statistics and every case is
different.

------
musiciangames
I was at Oracle at the peak of the data warehouse/data mining hype cycle.
Every presentation cited the correlation found between sales of beer and
nappies (diapers). The only problem is, it probably never happened.

<http://web.onetel.net.uk/~hibou/Beer%20and%20Nappies.html>

